# The Enchantress, for String Orchestra (Staffpad > Spitfire Chamber Strings)



## brandowalk (Oct 17, 2020)

"The Enchantress" for String Orchestra, using Spitfire Audio "Chamber Strings". 

The score notation output here is from StaffPad (with exception of title and tempo/mood indications done in Adobe Acrobat Pro DC). Bowings not included in this version. I'm wondering if others are using the score output for any use - or do you have to export to Finale or Sibelius, etc.? 

Brandon








musicbybrandonwalker | Instagram, Facebook | Linktree


Brandon Walker is an award-winning composer, producer, and multi-instrumentalist




linktr.ee


----------



## Rob (Oct 18, 2020)

Nice piece!


----------



## brandowalk (Oct 18, 2020)

Rob said:


> Nice piece!


Thank you Rob


----------



## brandowalk (Oct 24, 2020)

Although Spitfire Chamber Strings sound pretty incredible... I want to record this piece with a real string orchestra. Does anyone have experience / suggestions for a string recording ensemble for hire? Good room/hall, good ensemble, reasonable price?


----------

